# Relocating for your spouse



## mahilana (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forums so please be nice . 

I would love your advice about my current situation. My husband and I have been married for four years, been together for six years total. We don't have any children although we would love to have a baby soon. We recently relocated for a new job of his and I'm struggling with where we live. The area is beautiful and the people here are ok. We were told my husband would have to travel once in a great while, however, he travels so much that it seems like we're never together. I haven't been able to find work which has been very disappointing. I've even applied at Target and Walmart but they too weren't hiring. I'm about 8 hours away from my family and my hometown. I truly miss being with all of my loved ones and I'd like nothing more than to move back home. My husband works with his best friend who he recommended for the job so they're inseparable. I only know my husband here and haven't had any luck in meeting anyone to hang out with. It's been 7 months so far and everyday gets harder and harder. I really want to move back home but my husband said he's not quitting his job no matter what. 

Am I being selfish and should I just stay here unhappy or do I stand my ground and tell him it's not working here for me and I would love to go home. Separating is not an option for us, we love each other very much but I feel stuck. 

Advice please!!


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Moving away from familiar surroundings and family can be difficult, for sure. While you are looking for a job, why not do some volunteer work? It will keep you busy, and you will meet other people, some of whom could be potential friends. If you want to stay together with your husband, don't give up; look for things to do that you enjoy or make you feel needed. Seven months is not really that long to give a new place a chance. Good luck!

Some volunteer links:
http://www.volunteermatch.org/
http://feedingamerica.org/ <-- food bank (I help at Second Harvest - there may be something near you)


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

i relocated with my H, too. it was really difficult. it's taken me a good three years to get my feet underneath me again. its just a hard transition. i still think about going back. i probably will move back around my family. i stuck it out in the beginning because i felt a little trapped since i didnt have any money of my own. i really dont know if it would have been better to leave or not. im glad i stayed now, but either way, moving back home or staying with my H, i think i would have arrived at the same outcome.


----------



## R0bin (Jul 20, 2010)

I moved to South Korea for 3 years for my husband...The plane tickets cost $1800..and we can not afford to visit my family or friends. It could be so much worse. I would kill to only have 8 hours of seperation!


----------

